# Winter warfare course



## pict (8 Nov 2008)

Does anyone have information regarding the course content for the winter warfare course?


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Nov 2008)

I think the course title is self explanatory...... you may learn how to live and fight in a winter environment. But that's just a guess....  ;D


----------



## danchapps (8 Nov 2008)

My guess would be to bring some nice long johns, good gloves and your white cam covers. Oh, there might be some snow too.


----------



## TheHead (8 Nov 2008)

Depends on where you take it to be honest. I've done it a few times and it varies.  

There is a lot of in class learning ;  Theory of winter clothing, how to properly utilize the sleeping bag, different types of cold, hypothermia etc etc 
          
Than the field portion you usually live in a leantoo for a day or two, learn about improvised shelters and make a few, we spent a little time skiing, and being pulled by skidoos.
Just imagine camping at -40 

I did mine 4 years ago in preparation to go to the arctic and it was really informal so things will be different.  Also if I can get someone who has just done their BIQ  recently to confirm but I think winter courses incorporate it into the BIQ structure somewhere.


----------



## pict (8 Nov 2008)

Thanks thehead.  I would appreciate that.  Winter BIQ does give you the qualification.  I was wondering if it differed some how...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Nov 2008)

pict said:
			
		

> Does anyone have information regarding the course content for the winter warfare course?



For Reservists, there used to be a Winter Indoc course more than Winter Warfare.

THe 'course', as I used to know it, was taught on normal trg nights and summed up with the winter indoc ex.

Subejcts we used to cover included...

- care and use of winter clothing
- care and use of tent and tent group kit (tent, toboggan, stove, lanterns, etc)
- care and use of snowshoes/skis
- wpn and equipment maint in cold weather temps
- march discipline in cold weather ops.
- up-pole/down-pole SOPs w/practical, tent group routine (admin and tactical)
- improvised snow shelters and defences
- offensive and defensive ops in cold weather
- hygiene in cold weather
- FA for cold weather injuries

...and thing like that.  The lectures and trg would cover all ranges of cold weather from Arctic to the type of weather where is bounces between +/- O degrees.  Usually the last trg night before the ex was personal kit inspections, tent group kit prep, reviewing SOPs, etc.  You will have a ton of little tricks and tips, like NOT filling your canteen up all the way so it the water moves and doesn't freeze up, how to add some paracord to the issused snowshoe harnass that improves it 200%, etc etc.

Unless things have changed alot, you will be more of a winter indoc that winter warfare for your first winter ex in the Res.

If you are being course-loaded on an actual "Winter Warfare Crse", well that one is for a current SME to answer.


----------



## pict (8 Nov 2008)

That's perfect Eye in the Sky.

  Being loaded onto Winter Warfare Course.  I don't have a lot of snow where I'm from so this should be good fun.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Nov 2008)

pict said:
			
		

> That's perfect Eye in the Sky.
> 
> Being loaded onto Winter Warfare Course.  I don't have a lot of snow where I'm from so this should be good fun.



Then my advice is get the kit list, make sure you have all the kit and that kit is actually serviceable.  Finding out you didn't remember the mesh and felt footbed liners for your mukluks sucks when you are out in the middle of BFN.  

Other than that, enjoy it!  Personally I loved winter ex, it was one of the best ex's we used to do.  I miss them.


----------



## pict (8 Nov 2008)

Thank you for the help.  The kit list is huge!  I'll test all of the equipment before I leave when we have some snow in the mountains.  Going to increase my running too... 
  
  Cheers


----------



## TheHead (8 Nov 2008)

Where are you taking this course, you gotta prepare for the type of winter you're going to get there. Are you going to get a Wainwright winter?  Cold/Warm and wet or Shilo Winter.  Dry, Miserable and Cold?  Find out and  prepare around that.


----------



## EME-Glen (19 Nov 2008)

pict said:
			
		

> Thank you for the help.  The kit list is huge!  I'll test all of the equipment before I leave when we have some snow in the mountains.  Going to increase my running too...
> 
> Cheers



Test the equipment.... now there's sage advice; especially if the combat storesman isn't coming along for the togetherness that is felt in a 5/10 man tent at -20C.
Murphy's "Laws of Combat" clearly read that "WEATHER AINT NEUTRAL".

"A fresh pair of socks is like a day's leave on winter ops"; anyone out there remembering hearing that one? It's a true story.


----------

